# Strange or Unknown Stories About Frank Sinatra



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2015)

Ten strange or unknown stories about Frank Sinatra's life.  http://listverse.com/2014/06/07/10-strange-stories-about-frank-sinatra/


----------



## oldman (Feb 1, 2015)

I seen Frank a couple of times, once near the end of his career, which sort of saddened me as he stumbled through his performance. But, after is all is said and done, Frank had a pretty darn good life and never a dull moment. I also liked the Rat Pack and especially Sammy Davis, Jr, who I always thought as being incredibly talented, not only as a singer, but a dancer and also a very good impressionist. 

If you ever have time, watch the YouTube video of the tour of his home in Palm Springs.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

That was interesting, SB. Always heard that he had ties to the mafia. My Way.....my wife's favorite song.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2015)

Interesting tales! Thanks SB!  Too bad Frank couldn't end his shows "His Way"!   I did see Frank Junior perform at Fort Dix in the 60's...and he had everything but talent!

Here's Frank and Elvis singing together!


----------



## avrp (Feb 2, 2015)

Fascinating stories! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Feb 2, 2015)

interesting.  I remember the Frank Jr. kidnapping case.  I love biographical stuff.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 26, 2016)

I enjoyed listening to Sinatra at times,but he wasn't my favorite singer. I was a Dean Martin fan who I thought  was a much better singer,and still love listening to him sing.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 26, 2016)

Nothing surprising except Scooby Doo...then again I've read every book about him, The Rat Pack, and the collective Kennedy's that I've ever found. Another fun fact...his Mom Dolly was an abortion provider back in the day. In a nutshell he was an incredible performer. He greatly admired many gentlemen connected to the mob. Those same gentlemen had a big hand in getting JFK elected. Then Bobby started busting them...at the same time JFK pulled away his friendship for said connections.

Frank was a complicated guy. If he loved you he would move mountains for you. If he was angry with you...well you were warned...People like Peter Lawford got on his crap list for life. But I wish I could have seen him live early in his career. One of my favorite singers.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 26, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> I enjoyed listening to Sinatra at times,but he wasn't my favorite singer. I was a Dean Martin fan who I thought  was a much better singer,and still love listening to him sing.


I totally agree. Dean Martin was fabulous. I loved his TV show. I do enjoy reading all the books written about Sinatra though. He certainly lead a colorful life.


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 27, 2016)

I liked Dean martins celebrity roasts
i watched one recently I think 
don rickles is the only one still alive 
he's in his nineties and still acting


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 14, 2016)

Don't have time to read the entire thing right now but so far what I've read is very interesting. I notice that he was arrested in Bergen County (New Jersey...I'm from Jersey) but he lived in Hoboken, one of my favorite places to visit now because of their waterfront park (on the Hudson). Also the connection to why Scooby Doo made it to T.V. is cute. If I'm going to watch a cartoon, Scooby Doo would be it.


----------

